# meet



## possum (May 8, 2005)

Did you meet your girlfriend,boyfriend or wife, husband thew EMS?


----------



## emtbuff (May 8, 2005)

Not yet.  Maybe one of these days.  Why??


----------



## BloodNGlory02 (May 8, 2005)

yep. Basic in January 2003. We're still on/off due to time constrants. He volunteers FD, Six Flags part time and works for a private full time, I run volunteer and work Six Flags fulltime. *sigh* I can see what the rest of my future holds =/


----------



## Luno (May 8, 2005)

I worked for Six Flags last year, and if this damn contract doesn't hurry up, I might be back this summer.  :unsure:


----------



## Jon (May 9, 2005)

what do you do for six flags - is it Security/EMT, or just EMT/First aid?

Jon


----------



## coloradoemt (May 10, 2005)

Naw I met my wife through different means. My girlfriend on the other hand...   :lol:


----------



## Luno (May 10, 2005)

Just EMT/first aid, pulled out a bunch of splinters, gave some albuterol treatments, wrapped a couple of scrapes, watched a lot of movies in the first aid shack.  BTW Six Flags in WA is a little park that has both rides and a water park, so the scenery isn't all that bad.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 10, 2005)

I met my wife at a whacker convention in NCPA. There was a small expo for local departments, more like a trade show. I was sent to answer peoples questions on the new ambulance we had purchased and placed at the show, and she was sent to look into the purchase of a new one. 

So I guess if it wasn't for EMS, I'd be rich and living in a tropical country. HA HA HA


----------



## Jon (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 10 2005, 03:59 PM
> * I met my wife at a whacker convention in NCPA. There was a small expo for local departments, more like a trade show. I was sent to answer peoples questions on the new ambulance we had purchased and placed at the show, and she was sent to look into the purchase of a new one.
> 
> So I guess if it wasn't for EMS, I'd be rich and living in a tropical country. HA HA HA *


 how sweet


----------



## Phridae (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@May 10 2005, 10:02 AM
> * Naw I met my wife through different means. My girlfriend on the other hand...   :lol:   *


  :lol:  :lol: 
Thats so bad.


----------



## Margaritaville (May 10, 2005)

Coloradoemt - You crack me up!

Nope, didn't meet my hubby through EMS - but did meet him another way. When I worked for the PD - I stopped him for speeding! what a naughty boy! Couldn't write him though - He was a Forest Ranger on duty. (In my state they had police powers, too). 18 years later I still remind him!


----------



## rescuecpt (May 11, 2005)

I seriously dated another firefighter for about a year and a half - we met in the Battalion's softball league (when my dept played his).

I'm recently single )) and working on a couple leads in various FD's around here...


----------



## Phridae (May 11, 2005)

I've had one boyfriend. Thats it. 3 years ago.

So I'm single, and looking.    When I move I'll look a bit more. I know everyone here. I know what so and so did in second grade, and I'm not going to forget.

I think it would be nice to meet someone in the EMS field. That way they know whats going on and what you might be going through when you've had a tough day.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 11, 2005)

Nope, and my wife has no interest in EMS, other than supporting me. Coincidentally though, her dad's a retired volunteer FF and FR. Didn't find that out 'til after we'd met.


----------



## CodeSurfer (May 11, 2005)

Nope, didnt meet mine through EMS either... and I think he's a little tired of me going... 

*points* "ambulance!" or "look! engine 17!!!"


----------



## rescuejew (May 11, 2005)

I'm single now, but my ex is a gang officer here in town.   It was great because we could share stories from work and not have to worry about one or the other of us saying things like..."but was he shooting real bullets?"  And you dont have to worry about someone freaking out because you were 3 or 4 hours late getting home.  They understand if something happens that someone will come knock on the door.

BUT, when we split, and he decided not to tell anyone, I had mutual friends come up and ask me how we were doing.  "Uhhh, I wouldnt know, his life is no longer my responsibility..."  That made breaking up, since we had lived together, a lot harder.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@May 11 2005, 02:31 AM
> * Nope, didnt meet mine through EMS either... and I think he's a little tired of me going...
> 
> *points* "ambulance!" or "look! engine 17!!!"
> ...


 That's me... I go "FIRETRUCK FIRETRUCK!!!"

Cracks everyone up all the time since I ride on a firetruck on a regular basis...


----------



## Wingnut (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+May 11 2005, 08:32 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ May 11 2005, 08:32 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-CodeSurfer_@May 11 2005, 02:31 AM
> * Nope, didnt meet mine through EMS either... and I think he's a little tired of me going...
> 
> *points* "ambulance!" or "look! engine 17!!!"
> ...


That's me... I go "FIRETRUCK FIRETRUCK!!!"

Cracks everyone up all the time since I ride on a firetruck on a regular basis...   [/b][/quote]
 Ditto here, Or I'll also yell, "Hey, there's my office!" when we see an ambulance. And my kids always shout "The cops" or "Am-biance" when they see one.

I met mine through my best friend. He wasn't a cop then either, we fell into these fields together.


----------



## Jon (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut+May 11 2005, 10:00 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Wingnut @ May 11 2005, 10:00 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto here, Or I'll also yell, "Hey, there's my office!" when we see an ambulance. And my kids always shout "The cops" or "Am-biance" when they see one.

I met mine through my best friend. He wasn't a cop then either, we fell into these fields together. [/b][/quote]
 At least they don't point at the rig when you aren't there and say "ma-ma"


Jon


----------



## Phridae (May 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CodeSurfer_@May 11 2005, 02:31 AM
> * Nope, didnt meet mine through EMS either... and I think he's a little tired of me going...
> 
> *points* "ambulance!" or "look! engine 17!!!"
> ...


 haha, yeah, I'm the same way.


----------



## emtbuff (May 11, 2005)

Yea my Little sister went to DC for a class trip she of course was taking pictures heard an ambulance and had to take a picture for me.  How sweet.  I am always doing that to or pointing out where other stations are.  I know about where every station is in the communities I drive through to get to school.  I am glad to see I am not the only one going ooo ambulance flashing lights.


----------



## ECC (May 18, 2005)

Met my wife as we were both driving to the same call. I came into the driveway in E9 from the easy, she from the West in E12. Love @ first sight.


----------



## medic03 (May 18, 2005)

I usually go for nurses. 2 out of my last 3 girlfriends were nurses, the other a medic.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@May 18 2005, 05:38 PM
> * I usually go for nurses. 2 out of my last 3 girlfriends were nurses, the other a medic. *


 have you drawn any connections here yet???


----------



## Jon (May 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@May 18 2005, 04:16 PM
> * Met my wife as we were both driving to the same call. I came into the driveway in E9 from the easy, she from the West in E12. Love @ first sight.  *


Who supplied who?


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+May 18 2005, 09:21 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ May 18 2005, 09:21 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@May 18 2005, 04:16 PM
> * Met my wife as we were both driving to the same call. I came into the driveway in E9 from the easy, she from the West in E12. Love @ first sight.   *


Who supplied who?  [/b][/quote]
 I see you failed Anatomy and Physiology.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 19 2005, 08:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 19 2005, 08:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you failed Anatomy and Physiology.   [/b][/quote]
 HAHAHAHAHA!!!

OOOHHH.... *SNAP*


----------



## Jon (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+May 19 2005, 09:46 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ May 19 2005, 09:46 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you failed Anatomy and Physiology.   [/b][/quote]
 Yet another person fails my horrible dirty mind tests...

I was just curious how the fire suppression efforts worked!


----------



## ECC (May 19, 2005)

I knew exactly where you were coming from, my friend.  :lol:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@May 19 2005, 02:47 PM
> *
> Yet another person fails my horrible dirty mind tests...
> 
> *


 By that you mean...

YOUR - HORRIBLE DIRTY MIND...


----------



## Jon (May 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR+May 19 2005, 07:38 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (TTLWHKR @ May 19 2005, 07:38 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@May 19 2005, 02:47 PM
> *
> Yet another person fails my horrible dirty mind tests...
> 
> *


By that you mean...

YOUR - HORRIBLE DIRTY MIND... [/b][/quote]
 Same difference.

Jon


----------

